# ASUS P5LP-LE Sound Drivers Needed! (Desperate)



## DalzK (May 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just reinstalled my computer with Windows XP (was vista before) and so I ofcourse have to reinstall all my drivers. I put in my new graphics card and got the drivers for that installed and everything is working apart from sound...I hear nothing except for the occasional beeps. I have been redircected to download some Realtek Drivers but they have done nothing - although windows says I have the drivers installed I still cant hear anything, so Im assuming those are the wrong ones.

I have been searching for hours and hours and cant seem to fix it, here are my computers details.
Motherboard:
ASUS P5LP-LE (http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...46&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=uk&lang=en&product=3433774)

Computer Model:
Pavillon a6090.uk

Link to a6090.uk official page:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?product=3433774&lc=en&cc=uk&dlc=en&lang=en&cc=uk

The official site provided me with some drivers but they are all for Vista and they dont support XP.

Please, any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Go into the device manager and look under sounds and audio. Check to see if you are using the correct sound. Its possible that the drivers are loaded but the sound system isn't.


----------

